# Fs tank shut down 75 gallon



## nemoridah (Aug 28, 2012)

fish

1 cleaner wrasse 15
1 midas blenny 30$


----------



## Michaelis88 (Feb 25, 2013)

interested of blue and yellow tang
Also some corals, if u could have separate price list


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi interested in rbta and gbta also your hammer pls quote price than ken


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

pm send..............


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

pm sent as well


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Nemoridah is my brother and has asked me to take care of this post for him. Please PM me with offers. I will get back to you ASAP with prices after consulting him.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for the bad photos, Just wanted to give a general idea to the tank. Looks a lot nicer in person. iPhone camera picking up too much blue from the LED's


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Better pictures


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

How much for the kole tang


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

11 Chromis
Yellow tang
True perc
Whitecheek tang

All pending as well.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I talked to u guys yesterday and I was told to call today and no answer, i have also send a pm today. I c some of the fish i was promise pending....


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

how about the corals ? i pm you some of the corals but never get back. still available? thanks


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

No longer taking calls for my brother. Phones blowing up and Im busy. Please just PM "nemoridah"


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

No worries Chris. PM'd nem.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Chrisphungg said:


> No longer taking calls for my brother. Phones blowing up and Im busy. Please just PM "nemoridah"


Thanks for letting us know


----------



## nemoridah (Aug 28, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> How much for the kole tang


 its sold ddfdsfdsf


----------



## nemoridah (Aug 28, 2012)

i can meet every1 tommrow around noon call 6049618901


----------

